# Fat fur weight gain rp



## burpgut (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello.  I'm Strup. I'm a 7'2' minotour, with huge muscles, and a huge, round, over hanging beer gut. It just keeps getting fatter. I love you show off my gut, and belch loud and proud. I'm looking fort other furs, to rp with, about weight gain.


----------



## Jonathan Spencer (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, I'm interested


----------

